# Screen reclaiming problem



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

I have 2 screens that have little specs of emulsion stuck in the screen. They are outside where the stencils would be so far but it's kind of annoying.

When I clean out, I make sure all ink (only using water base so far) is degraded and cleaned off. Spray the screen down on both sides with emulsion degrader, scrub the heck out of it, then spray it down in my wash-out sink.

My wash-out sink is just a slop sink connected to my house water. My house water actually has really good water pressure and cleans all of the emulsion off really well, except these little specs.

Any recommendation? I have a regular pressure washer that's around 2500 PSI but I'm afraid that may be too much pressure.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LCMTVClothingCo (Nov 12, 2015)

I would assume you are using full strength emulsion remover. If so, I would suggest right away to not scrub your screen so hard. Spray it on, then use a super soft bristle brush (similar to a toothbrush) to spread your emulsion remover on both sides. The harder you scrub with a hard bristle brush, the bigger a chance you will damage the threads of your mesh. Regular screens will take pressure washers with no problems. When used 12 inches or more from the screen, they are great to get every tiny bit of emulsion out. It should work every time. With this said, if you have the screen type with the rubber push-in line (like Speedball) around the edge on the print side of the screen, the use of pressure washers will loosen the screen itself causing it to loose tension. 
Hope this helps.
Cheers!
Jay


----------



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

The screens I have came with a Ryonet kit, it has aluminum screens.

The emulsion cleaner is eGreen Emulsion Stripper, I do not dilute it.

And the kit came with a few scrub pads. They are kind of similar to the green pads that are used on dishes.

Looks like I'll just take them outside on a nice day and hit them with the pressure washer. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## dustinlamar (Aug 25, 2015)

You should try to EasiWay 500! Very good emulsion remover. The emulsion looks like it's melting off the screen. Screenprintingsupply.com has it.


----------

